# Antwort AfD Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

-------------------------------------------​

*Update 31.07. 2017*
_Wir stellen die Antworten der Parteien so ein und zur Diskussion, wie sie bei uns eingehen.

Die abschliessende Kommentierung und Bewertung erfolgt nach Eingang aller Antworten in einer Zusammenfassung._









*Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017

Antwort AfD​*
*1.: Sieht es lhre Bundespartei auch so, dass nach Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG S1, (1),3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist?*
Speziell zum Angeln gibt es keine Bundesparteitagsbeschlüsse, aber in allen Programmen steht die AfD zur Jagd und zum Fischfang! Die Geschichte der Menschheit ist untrennbar mit der Jagd und dem Fischfang verbunden und eine Partei wie die AfD, in der Kultur und Tradition einen sehr hohen Stellenwert genießen, wird daran sicher nichts ändern.



*1.1.: Wenn ja, was unternimmt lhre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern, zu stärken und vor sinnlosen Strafanzeigenkampagnen zu schützen, in den Bereichen, in denen auch Bundesgesetze maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)?*
Die AfD hat sich in allen Landes- und Bundesprogrammen positiv zur Jagd und zur Fischerei geäußert. Das Problem mit den Strafanzeigenkampagnen einiger Spendensammelvereine (PETA usw.) werden wir zunächst im zuständigen Bundesfachausschuss beraten, um einer zukünftigen Bundestagsfraktion die nötigen Informationen für einen Gesetzesantrag zu liefern. In den Bundesländern, in denen das fast schon perverse Rücksetzungsverbot für unerwünschte oder untermaßige Fische gilt, werden wir die Landtagsfraktionen der AfD zu geeigneten Schritten auffordern.


*2.: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch so, dass schon Angeln an sich ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?
Denn es gibt ja zig sinnvolle Gründe mehr als reine Verwertung (Hege ¡st nicht Sache der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter), die Angeln als solches mehr als nur sinnvoll, nämlich auch WERTVOLL sein lassen: >>> kulturelle sinnvolle Gründe (Angeln hat unsere Kulturlandschaft mitgeschaffen, schon in der Bronzezeitgab es wohl Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung in Deutschland) >>> soziale sinnvolle Gründe (Jugendarbeit nur als Beispiel) >>> ökologisch sinnvolle Gründe (Millionen unbezahlter Arbeitsstunden zur Gewässerpflege, Natur-, Biotop- und Artenschutz auch unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche) >>> ökonomisch sinnvolle Gründe (Angeln und Angler setzen volkswirtschaftlich um 6 Milliarden Euro um, weit über 50.000 Arbeitsplätze sind direkt oder indirekt von Anglern abhängig (Prof. Arlinghaus) für die Gesellschaft und die Natur sind ja überzeugend)*
Die AfD erkennt vor allem die Leistungen der Angelsportvereine für den Umweltschutz an. Die Durchlässigkeit unserer Flusssysteme für wandernde Fischarten, die zum Laichen in die Flüsse aufsteigen, haben wir zu einem großen Teil den beharrlichen Forderungen der Angler zu verdanken. Die Vermehrung fast schon ausgestorbener Fischarten durch die Aufzuchtstationen der Sportfischerverbände wäre anders nicht denkbar gewesen. Inzwischen gibt es z. B. den Lachs wieder in vielen Flüssen. Viele Angelvereine haben Grundstücke erworben und sie zu wertvollen Biotopen umgewandelt. Und die Zahl der Angler in Deutschland ist so hoch, weil es schon seit Jahrzehnten eine vorbildliche Jugendarbeit gibt. 


*2.1: Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie bürgerfeindlichen Tier"schutz" und damit letztlich auch ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm, wenn man wegen einigen wenigen unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen - aber dafür ständig im Fokus der Presse stehen - alle anderen Angler dazu zwingt, JEDEN gefangenen, ungeschonten Fisch abzuschlagen? Und das ohne jede eigene Entscheidungsmöglichkeit und unabhängig der individuellen Verwertungsmöglichkeit (in Bayern extra ausgeführt, dass Verwertung NICHT notwendig wäre. Hauptsache der Fisch wurde wg. falsch interpretiertem Tierschutz getötet, siehe lnterview Manfred Braun, ehemaliger für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des Bayerisches Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaftund Forsten,Interview mit Herrn Braun: Erklärungen zum $11 des AVBayFIG*
Das Zurücksetzungsverbot nicht erwünschter Fische ist mehr als pervers. Hier geht es um ein langfristiges Verbot der Angelfischerei und es ist für uns nicht vorstellbar, dass eine zukünftige AfD-Fraktion im Bundestag hier zustimmen würde. Der zuständige Bundesfachausschuss wird der Bundestagsfraktion geeignete Schritte für eine Änderung dieser unhaltbaren Zustände empfehlen.


*3.: Würde ihre Bundespartei auch Anglern und Angelvereinen gegen PETA so beispringen, wie es die Minister Caffier und Backhaus in Mecklenburg Vorpommern getan haben?*
Die AfD erkennt keine Gemeinsamkeiten mit der Organisation PETA, die es scheinbar hauptsächlich auf Spendengelder abgesehen hat. Bedenklich sehen wir die Einbrüche in Ställe von Landwirten und das Stalking auf landwirtschaftlichen Betrieben. Die etablierten Parteien sehen tatenlos zu, wie sich eine private Vereinigung sich über Ihre Ordnungshoheit hinwegsetzt und im Namen des Tierschutzes gegen geltendes Recht verstößt. Die AfD würde jeden gegen unangemessene Forderungen dieser überflüssigen Organisation schützen. Wichtig ist, dass unsere Landtagsfraktionen durch die betroffenen Verbände informiert werden.


*4.: Welche Möglichkeiten sieht oder bietet ihre Bundespartei an, das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten? (ln England ist z. B. die reguläre Ausübung von Jagd und Angeln wegen der impliziten Ethik (Waidgerechtigkeit) extra vom "normalen" Tierschutz ausgenommen, um solche Massenanzeigen zu verhindern).*
Der zuständige Bundesfachausschuss der AfD wird die zukünftige Bundestagsfraktion zu geeigneten Schritten auffordern. Je stärker diese Fraktion wird, desto größer sind die Erfolgschancen. Sollten von anderen Parteien vernünftige Vorschläge eingebracht werden, so wird sich die AfD den Anträgen anschließen. Leider ist der umgekehrte Weg noch eher selten, da die anderen Parteien fast jeden Antrag der AfD ablehnen. Dieses undemokratische Verhalten werden diese Parteien aber nicht ewig durchhalten können und dann wird die AfD mehr bewirken können. Wir hoffen jedenfalls auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit mit den Angelsportverbänden und haben auch für zukünftige Probleme immer ein offenes Ohr.



*Ein spezielles Grußwort aus dem Landtag in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.*
Die AfD ist eine Partei die trotz zahlreicher bemerkenswerter politischer Erfolge in ihrer jungen Geschichte auf vielen Gebieten noch immer in einem „Findungsprozess“ ist. So ist auch der Bereich der Agrarpolitik, dem die Fischerei untergeordnet ist, noch von vielen unterschiedlichen Strömungen geprägt. Die nachstehende Antwort ist als Meinungsäußerung der AfD-Fraktion Mecklenburg-Vorpommern zu verstehen.
Grundsätzlich ist unser Anspruch jedoch eine Politik zu machen die auf Vernunft, auf Fakten und wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen beruht. Insbesondere in jenen Politikfeldern die stark geprägt sind von der Interaktion des Menschen mit seiner Umwelt. Demnach auch im Bereich der Fischereipolitik.
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern mit seinen Küsten, Seen und Flüssen ist natürlich ein Paradies für Angler und somit stehen auch angel- und fischereipolitische Themen relativ häufig auf der Tagesordnung der Landespolitik. Nicht zuletzt aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir als AfD-Fraktion diese Themen immer wieder in den Landtag einbringen, um den Fischern und Anglern Gehör zu verschaffen.
So haben wir versucht die wissenschaftlich unsinnige und für den Tourismus schädliche Fangbegrenzung auf den Dorsch aufzuheben. Wir haben uns für die Erhaltung der Stellnetzfischerei ausgesprochen und positionieren uns ganz entschieden gegen die „schleichende Landnahme“ der Umwelt- und Naturschutzorganisationen in unserem Land.
Insbesondere diese versuchen, nicht ohne Unterstützung von Teilen der Landespolitik, die Freizeitangelei massiv einzuschneiden. So beklagen sich die ortsansässigen Angelvereine darüber, dass Ihnen langjährig verpachtete Gewässer nicht mehr zur Nutzung überlassen werden und zunehmend einem radikalen Naturschutz unterworfen werfen. Hier könnte die Landesregierung aktiv etwas für die Angler tun!
Auch die Gedankenspiele des SPD-geführten Bundesumweltministeriums über ein pauschales Verbot der (Angel)-fischerei in den Schutzgebieten der Ausschließlichen Wirtschaftszone (AWZ) sind völlig überzogen und unangemessen. Wir lehnen diese Forderungen, die aus der Feder der linksgrünen Umwelt- und Naturschutzverbände stammen, entschieden ab.
Landnutzung, Ressourcennutzung und somit auch Fischerei gehören seit jeher zur menschlichen Zivilisation. Sie sind überdies insbesondere in Deutschland als Kulturgut anzusehen. Neben dem Jagdwesen hat sich über Jahrhunderte auch in der Angelei ein eigenes Traditionswesen entwickelt, welches es zu erhalten gilt. Wie die Jäger und Landwirte, leisten auch die Angler mit ihren „Hegemaßnahmen“ einen wertvollen Beitrag zum Gewässerschutz, zur Gestaltung von Lebensräumen und darüber hinaus auch zum aktiven Artenschutz.
Sie können sich also sicher sein, dass die AfD im Bundestag sich ebenso hinter die Angler und Fischer stellt wie sie es in den zahlreichen Landesparlamenten bereits tut.

-------------------------------------------​
*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## schuppensammler (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

klingt zumindest vielversprechend....^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Naja, bis auf die MeckPomm-Geschichte.

Da haben sie sich vom LAV-MeckPomm beschwafeln lassen und wollten höhere Schonmaße, Schonzeiten etc., obwohl das EU-rechtlich nur OBENDRAUF und NICHT statt Baglimit geht.

Da hätten sie sich vorher besser mit richtigen Anglern (Anglerdemo als Beispiel) als mit den Verbandlern unterhalten sollen ..

Ansonsten haben sie sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt. 
Leider auch sehr verbandslastig. 

Dennoch grundsätzlich klar pro Angler und Angeln (und das ist ja das einzige HIER im Forum für Angler, worauf es dabei ankommt beim Wahlprüfstein, NICHT auf andere Politikfelder, da gibts viele andere, geeignetere Seiten).


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Na ja...
 Klingt auf jeden Fall erfrischend anders und bei weiten nicht populistisch gedrechselt korrekt.
 Klingt aber auch nach der Meinung eines Einzelnen, der sich da ohne Zweifel tiefer mit beschäftigt hat.

 Ich bin Da nun wirklich überrascht, bisher die Erste Antwort die Mir wirklich zusagt.
 Ganz schön gewagt, für eine angeblich populistische Partei sich mit solchen klaren Aussagen angreifbar zu machen.



 Eine Aussage bringt das schon auf den Punkt: *"Das Zurücksetzungsverbot nicht erwünschter Fische ist mehr als pervers"*

 Richtig#6
 Denn der Tierschutz und das Tierschutzgesetz soll Tiere schützen.
 Weniger vor Leid sondern vor allem vor dem sinnlosen Tode.
 Es ist pervers Tiere zu töten aus Angst sie könnten leiden, oder aus Angst das die Umsetzung des Tierschutzes beim Angeln Mehraufwand bereitet, das Töten aller Fische dann zu vertreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Ich weiss aus Rückfragen, dass es nicht nur einer war, sondern mehrere (darum hats auch so lange gedauert, bis sie die Antwort schickten)....


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (darum hats auch so lange gedauert, bis sie die Antwort schickten)....



Es gibt viele Gründe warum so etwas länge dauern kann.

Man kann sich rechtlich beraten lassen, wie man sich ausdrücken sollte.
Man kann sich von Wahlforschern beraten lassen, um möglichst der Meinung vieler Wähler zu entsprechen.

Oder man beschäftigt sich mit dem Thema und antwortet dann spät mit dem was man dann für richtig oder wichtig hält.
Wie lange es dauert ist unerheblich, viel wichtiger ist die Aussage selbst und ob sie überhaupt noch etwas aussagt über das was man vorhat.
Vertrauen vorausgesetzt, kann man dann überzeugen.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Aber auch viel Wischiwaschi, ..."für uns nicht vorstellbar, dass eine AFS Fraktion im Bundestag..." etc.
War mir nicht vorstellbar, dass die  Partei, wie sie sich damals unter Lucke präsentierte, später als Sammelbecken der abgehängten und Xenophoben begreifen würde-  ist dennoch passiert.
Liest sich aus Anglersicht sicher gut doch ob die was davon umsetzen würden wenn sie erst an den Trögen wären sei mal dahingestellt.
Ohne Verantwortung ist es immer leicht die Klappe aufzureissen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ohne Verantwortung ist es immer leicht die Klappe aufzureissen



Vollkommen klar, habe ich dem  AfD-Kollegen in Linkenheim auch glasklar gesagt, siehe Video bei ca. Minute 3:
https://www.facebook.com/100006816947642/videos/vb.100006816947642/1959260514311161/?type=2&theater


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Nachtrag"@ Kochtopf"


  Du rutscht in die Allgemeinpolitik ab.
Fremdenfeindlich oder Fremdenfreundlich oder Zuwanderungsbemüht gehört hier nicht hin.
Wobei das mit den Abgehängten wenigstens wirtschaftlich auch nicht stimmt.
Die von der Politik enttäuschten trifft es besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Ich???


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du rutscht in die Allgemeinpolitik ab.
> Fremdenfeindlich oder Fremdenfreundlich oder Zuwanderungsbemüht gehört hier nicht hin.
> Wobei das mit den Abgehängten wenigstens wirtschaftlich auch nicht stimmt.
> Die von der Politik enttäuschten trifft es besser.


Tue ich nicht, ich unterfütter nur mit einem Beispiel,  dass das was man sich nicht vorstellen kann allzuoft Realität wird. Und Fremdenfeindlich habe ich mit keiner Silbe erwähnt. Falls du das weiter ausdiskutieren willst Bernd dann bitte per PN


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich???


 Nein Kochtopf.
 Schuldigung, hat sich überschnitten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

okäääähhh


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

[edit by Admin: Keine allgemeine Politik]

 Wenn du meinen Post gleich löschst, dann lösch doch bitte auch direkt meinen Account...
[Wie immer: Löschungswunsch per Mail an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de]


----------



## Warti (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Ich weiß zwar nicht um was es im letzten Beitrag ging,aber warum werden hier immer wieder andere Meinungen oder Ansichten entfernt oder bearbeitet,selbst wenn diese keinerlei strafbare Inhalte enthalten? Liegt es an den Werbepartnern?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da haben sie sich vom LAV-MeckPomm beschwafeln lassen und wollten höhere Schonmaße, Schonzeiten etc., obwohl das EU-rechtlich nur OBENDRAUF und NICHT statt Baglimit geht.


Noch mehr als beschwafeln, der LAV hat die "Agenda 45-0-10" über die AFD in den Landtag eingebracht.
Die scheinen also dicht aneinander zu glucken.

Ich finde es trotzdem löblich, dass eine Partei nicht nur auf gestellte Fragen antwortet (die SPD hat nicht mal das hingekriegt), sondern auch eigene Gesichtspunkte gleich mit einwirft.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Liest sich aus Anglersicht sicher gut doch ob die was davon umsetzen würden wenn sie erst an den Trögen wären sei mal dahingestellt.
> Ohne Verantwortung ist es immer leicht die Klappe aufzureissen



Und die mit jetziger Verantwortung,
überbieten sich beinahe im Inkompetenz Wischiwaschi.

An den klaren und deutlichen Fragen kanns ja nicht gelegen haben.

Eiertanz Verweise auf die aktuelle Rechtslage=lächerlich.

Das hätte mir nach einem 2 minütigen Telefongespräch auch die örtl. Bäckerinnung mitteilen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Offtopic an (zur Erklärung und Klarstellung)



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, liegt nicht an den Werbepartnern.
> Es handelt sich ja um ein Forum für Angler.
> Allgemeine Politik sollte man daraus halten, sonst gleitet so ein wichtiges Thema schnell ab.
> Ist in anderen (Angler)-Foren auch so und das ist nach meiner Meinung auch gut so.
> ...


Danke Dir, gut erkannt und zusammen gefasst.

Dazu aus den Regeln und dem Ursprungsthread mit den Fragen:
§ 5 Verhaltensregeln 
(2) Politische Themen sind, soweit sie nicht in unmittelbaren Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehen, verboten.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ................................
> Bisher haben wir immer nur die im jeweiligen Parlament bereits vertretenen Parteien angeschrieben bei unseren Wahlprüfsteinen.
> 
> Angesichts der politischen Entwicklung wäre dies aber nicht mehr gerechtfertigt.
> ...



Das sollte jeder begreifen können.

Offtopic aus


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Ich befürchte, da Wahlkampf ist, reden viele Parteien jedem nach dem Mund der sie fragt. Zitat von einer Afd-Seite:

"Tiere sind fühlende Wesen 

Die AfD setzt sich für eine konsequente Umsetzung der Tierschutzgesetze ein. Tiere sind Mitgeschöpfe und keine Sachgegenstände" [Quelle: Grundsatzprogramm der AfD]

Wenn man wiederum solche Pro-Tierschutz-Aussagen liest, vermute ich, dass die AfD, wie viele andere Parteien jedem die Antworten gibt, die er/sie hören möchte. Jede Stimme zählt und so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, da Wahlkampf ist, reden *viele *Parteien jedem nach dem Mund der sie fragt.


ALLE..

Dennoch positionieren sie sich klar .

Das TSG ist ja an sich kein Problem für Angler und Angeln, sondern die pervertierte Auslegung durch Schützler, Rechtler, Behörden, Verbandler.. 

Und dass sie PeTA nicht als Schützer sehen, ist auch klar und eindeutig.

Lobe ich bei JEDER von uns befragten Partei, die das so klar öffentlich vertritt.

Mich stört mehr der Dreck, den sie in MeckPomm in den Landtag eingebracht haben zum Baglimit (wohl zu sehr auf MeckPomm-Verband gehört statt auf richtig Angler wie Anglerdemo z. B.) .


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, da Wahlkampf ist, reden viele Parteien jedem nach dem Mund der sie fragt. Zitat von einer Afd-Seite:
> 
> "Tiere sind fühlende Wesen
> 
> ...



Diese Passage taugt nun so überhaupt nicht zum AfD-bashing.

Genau genommen geht es der AfD dabei um Haltung von Schlachttieren!

"Die  AfD setzt sich für eine mitfühlende und würdevolle Behandlung aller  Tiere ein. Dies bezieht sich auf die Haltung, den Transport und die  Schlachtung. Tierschutzgesetze müssen gleichermaßen für alle gelten.
_Den Handel, die Bewerbung und die Einfuhr von Fleisch aus tierquälerischer Schlachtung (Schächten) lehnt die AfD ab._
Länder  wie Schweden, Niederlande, Schweiz, Polen, Norwegen, Island,  Liechtenstein und Dänemark sind für uns in dieser Hinsicht Vorbild."


Und damit ist das Thema im Programm auch schon erschöpft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



> Und damit ist das Thema im Programm auch schon erschöpft.


Und hier auch - da allgemeinpolitisch.

Hier gehts NUR um Angelpolitik.


----------



## beschu (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

diese Partei war die einzige Partei in M/V die sich mit dem "Baglimit" und ihren Folgen hier beschäftigt hat und versucht hat eine Diskussion darüber im Landtag zu starten.Leider kam dieser Versuch ja von der AFD....deshalb wurde er von vornherein abgelehnt.Mit den Folgen dieses Unsinns hat jetzt die Tourismusbranche hier zu kämpfen:Hilfe in irgendeiner Weise hat das SPD-"geführte" Umweltministerium rundweg abgelehnt...und uns dabei noch verhöhnt(ich hab das Antwortschreiben).....#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Er wurde Gott sei Dank abgelehnt, weil es der Dreck vom Verband war mit 45/0/10, was EU-rechtlich nicht geht STATT Baglimit, sondern nur oben drauf.

Hier hat sich die AfD von den MeckPomm-Verbanditen einspannen lassen, die damit nicht mal im DAFV-VA durchgekommen sind. 

Bei aller Sympathie für ihre Haltung als Bundespartei gegenüber PeTA haben sie in MeckPomm fachlich in der Frage Baglimit schlicht versagt. 

Da findeste mehr Material zum nachlesen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328961


----------



## kati48268 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, da Wahlkampf ist, reden viele Parteien jedem nach dem Mund der sie fragt.


Natürlich versucht jede Partei sich gut darzustellen, wenn Fragen kommen.
Witzigerweise hat die SPD nicht mal das versucht; da kann man spekulieren, warum das so kam.

Bei der AFD ist es m.M.n. etwas anders, da ist ja nicht mal klar, wohin bei ihren Hauptthemen die Reise geht, noch brennt da ein Machtkampf.
Da sie sich aber generell gerade von den Grünen abgrenzen wollen, kann man -mal von der Antwort etwas losgelöst- zumindest vermuten, dass sie so "bodenständige" Dinge wie Angeln und Jagd nicht rasieren will.


----------



## Mxxks (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

@kati48268
Du brauchst dir nur mal das Wahlprogram der AFD anschauen dann weißt du wo die Reise hingeht. Die haben eine klare Linie was sie wollen. Nur wird das leider von den Medien nicht veröffentlicht, könnte ja Ihren Parteien den die Medien angehören, Stimmen kosten. Für mich steht fest wenn ich bei der nächsten Bundestagwahl wähle.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Maeks schrieb:


> @kati48268
> Du brauchst dir nur mal das Wahlprogram der AFD anschauen dann weißt du wo die Reise hingeht. Die haben eine klare Linie was sie wollen. Nur wird das leider von den Medien nicht veröffentlicht, könnte ja Ihren Parteien den die Medien angehören, Stimmen kosten. Für mich steht fest wenn ich bei der nächsten Bundestagwahl wähle.
> 
> Gruß Maeks



Na dann: Petri Heil oder wie das heisst


----------



## UMueller (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*

Zitat aus  1.1. 
"In den Bundesländern, in denen das fast schon perverse Rücksetzungsverbot für unerwünschte oder untermaßige Fische gilt, werden wir die Landtagsfraktion der AFD zu geeigneten Schritten auffordern."

Soviel ich weiß müssen untermaßige zurückgesetzt werden.
Unerwünschte wie Grundeln müssen entnommen werden. 
Und das finde ich richtig.
Im obigen Zitat les ich das Gegenteil.
Aber vielleicht haben die sich ja nur verschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



UMueller schrieb:


> Zitat aus  1.1.
> "In den Bundesländern, in denen das fast schon perverse Rücksetzungsverbot für unerwünschte oder untermaßige Fische gilt, werden wir die Landtagsfraktion der AFD zu geeigneten Schritten auffordern."
> 
> Soviel ich weiß müssen untermaßige zurückgesetzt werden.
> ...



Das mit dem untermaßig hab ich überlesen ;-)
 Da haben die wohl was falsch verstanden - in 2.1 haben sies wieder richtig richtig, nur unerwünschte, nicht untermaßige.. ..

Aber immerhin will sich die Bundespartei einmischen und ihre Landtagsfraktionen auffordern, was gegen die Abknüppelgebote zu tun. 

Alle anderen verweisen da nur auf Landesrecht oder finden die Regelungen eh ausreichend.
Wollen aber als Bundespartei NICHT auf ihre Landesgliederungen, nicht auf die Landesgliederungen/Landtagsfraktionen einwirken, hier im Sinne der Angler tätig zu werden.

DANKE Uwe, wär mir sonst vielleicht gar nicht aufgefallen...


----------



## Raubwels (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort AfD Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

Diese Partei (wenn man die so nennen kann), schreibt nur das was man hören möchte.
Hätte jetzt Peta dort eine Anfrage hingeschickt, würden sie genau das gegenteil Schreiben!

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort AfD Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

so oft wie die schon zurück gerudert sind mit ihren aussagen. trau schau wem


----------



## Mxxks (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort AfD Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

Das Problem wird sein, wenn sich die AFD wirklich für die Angler einsetzt, werden sämtliche Vörschläge von den anderen Parteien blockiert. Dann könnt ihr eurer Arbeit mit der Anglerdemo sparen, weil sich die Merkel und Schulz nicht mehr für euch interessieren.

@knutwuchtig
Wo bitte sind die von Ihren Program schon abgewichen. Bis jetzt sind sie noch nicht umgefallen wie die anderen Parteien. Sind ja auch erst angetreten. Wie würde Beckebauer sagen: schau ma amoi

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Jose (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017: Antwort AfD*



Maeks schrieb:


> @kati48268
> Du brauchst dir nur mal das Wahlprogram der AFD anschauen dann weißt du wo die Reise hingeht. Die haben eine klare Linie was sie wollen. Nur wird das leider von den Medien nicht veröffentlicht, könnte ja Ihren Parteien den die Medien angehören, Stimmen kosten...



jetzt trumpelts hier aber mächtig fakenews und vor allem total an anglerthemen vorbei.

die klage "angler sind immer die dummen" gewinnt bei mir jetzt ne ganz neue bedeutung


btw. "_dann weißt du wo die Reise hingeht_" - da braucht man das "programm" gar nicht lesen, nur zuhören musste man in den letzten jahren: für viele eine ohne wiederkehr.

ach, diese déjà vues


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort AfD Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

Richtig - allgemeine Politik bei uns nicht.
Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Antwort AfD Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

am Sonntag gilts.....



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331515


----------

